# New guy introduction and humble thoughts on this awesome site.



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
I couldnt get my post to go through so I put it as a blog.

http://www.predatortalk.com/blogs/destructive_mechanic/190-new-guy-intro-humble-thoughts-site.html

I am in north central MS, but from Louisiana. New to predator hunting but looking forward to hopefully learning a lot from all of you. This is a great site and it seems like there are a lot of great people here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to this great site !! Lots of wonderful people here !!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll fit right in with the other "to big for their britches" folk here on PT.









Welcome to Predatortalk.com from the Great Rockie Mountains of Colorado.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also welcome to PT, sure you'll enjoy the site BUT keep on your toes-- there's some sharp ones here!!HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Grab a beer, sit down and stay around for awhile. We are all friends here.

Life is good, sit tight and shoot straight.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey thanks guys. I cant wait to start contributing and have something more to offer here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic. This is a great site with fantastic people on it, enjoy!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

DM Eureka! You have Found it! The Best PH Site in the world! Also Some of the Best People in the World to go with it! Enjoy Looking forward to You being a part of our Little Fraternity!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Hey thanks guys. I cant wait to start contributing and have something more to offer here.


You have plenty to offer DM even if you only have common sense and a love of hunting. Feel free to ask away as no one will flame you on this site, we treat each other with respect.


----------

